# How much is this Cervelo worth?



## mykell9999 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi,

Is this bike worth $1200? 

Cervelo S1 Soloist Ultegra 10 sp

Thanks!


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think so - I'd price that around $750.


----------



## mykell9999 (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. The crank isn't even an Ultegra crank.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mykell9999 said:


> *How much is this Cervelo worth?*


In Philadelphia, it's worth fifty bucks!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Still, with Ultegra group I think it's worth that much. It's not stock wheelset which also add value to the bike. A new S1 goes for almost double that price.

BikePedia - 2010 Cervelo S1 Ultegra SL Complete Bicycle

Check to see if it's in pristine condition, which will help price it.


----------

